# Getting there slowly..



## kshalo (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi guys,

I am wondering if anyone else has experienced this. I would safely say that in the last couple of weeks I have been progressively getting better and better after having DP constantly for the last 4 months. This is my second experience with a bout of DP, my last bout roughly lasted the same period of time before I started to recover again. Although I still think I have someway to go before I am 'completely' back, I have managed to go for hours each day of feeling completely 'normal' and I can have my own thoughts again that aren't clouded by existential rubbish!

When I do feel in 'DP' mode however, it feels particularly intense and scary. My mind just feels like it literally cannot cope with thinking about DP or existence anymore and I feel a kind of deja vu sense when it comes on. I feel like I'm actually going to go mad if I think about it anymore and this terrifies me! You know sometimes if you hear a word repeated so many times it begins to lose meaning or sound strange? It's just like that. This also sounds weird, but I am also abit scared of what 'normal' feels like, because I haven't really felt it in so long!

I know I am definitely feeling better, I am enjoying life again and looking forward to the future, rather than it all feeling like something that doesn't exist or won't happen. I just feel very strange about being stuck in this 'limbo' stage of feeling amazing one minute, and then like I can't go on the next! Is this a normal part of regaining reality? Does anyone have any advice about to cope with this? I can't remember if this is what it felt like the last time I recovered! Thank you very much.


----------



## FacelessJane (Apr 1, 2011)

I know what you're going through. Patience, conscious breathing, yoga, ACCEPTANCE, and optimism/realism have been my best friends. Also surrounding yourself with supportive ppl IRL, if you have them at your disposal.

Best of luck to you, and stay calm. You'll pull through and each day will be better - believe it!


----------

